# Dripping grouphead??



## Phil A (Dec 27, 2014)

Hi there..

Still experimenting with my Classic - but find I often get drips from the grouphead after I've made my shot and removed portafilter. Is this a sign that I need to replace seals?

Thanks..

Phil


----------



## NJD1977 (Dec 16, 2014)

Sounds like a sign of a blocked solenoid. Have you back flushed with a blind basket recently?


----------



## Kman10 (Sep 3, 2014)

I get drips with mine since I put ims shower screen on, is yours stock?


----------



## Phil A (Dec 27, 2014)

NJD1977 said:


> Sounds like a sign of a blocked solenoid. Have you back flushed with a blind basket recently?


Yep - back flush seemed to be fine..


----------



## Phil A (Dec 27, 2014)

Kman10 said:


> I get drips with mine since I put ims shower screen on, is yours stock?


Errmm - sorry, I'm new to the classic - whats ims shower screen? I bought it second hand few months ago..


----------



## Kman10 (Sep 3, 2014)

It's the screen with all the holes in held on by the screw


----------



## TomBurtonArt (Jan 18, 2015)

The thin sheet of metal with the holes in as described by Kman10 is the Shower Screen.


----------



## NJD1977 (Dec 16, 2014)

Phil A said:


> Yep - back flush seemed to be fine..


Did you see a decent quantity of foamy water returning to the drip tray via the return tube when you killed the brew switch?


----------



## Kman10 (Sep 3, 2014)

You descaled?


----------

